# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  map of the grand line of one piece

## joão paulo

Everyone must have seen or heard of anime One Piece, looking for some pictures of it I found this beautiful map of the Grand Line. :Compass Rose:

----------


## Steel General

Interesting, I tried to watch One Piece but the animation style turned me off.

----------


## CC_JAR

I like the manga, and the fan-subs from japan, but the Americanized version by 4kids absolutely sucks. 

}.It's a cig, not a sucker.{

----------


## qwerty360

One pice is my favorite ANIME !! YEAH


SO GOOOOOOOOOOOOD


I LUUUUUV IT

----------

